# Doradenfilet vom Grill



## Honeyball (22. Juni 2008)

Gestern hatten wir die Idee, mal wieder Fisch statt Fleisch zu grillen. Da aber gerade nix Frisches vorrätig war und am Samstagnachmittag auch nichts zu bekommen war, was sich an das Wasser wenigstens noch erinnern konnte, haben wir der Einfachheit halber gefrorene Doradenfilets mit Haut gekauft. Diese tauen bei den aktuellen Temperaturen schnell und problemlos auf, wenn man sie mal kurz mit warmen Wasser abspült und trockentupft.

Zutaten (für 1000g Doradenfilets):
1 Rolle fertige Zitronenbutter
2 Knoblauchzehen
ca. 1/8 Liter trockener Weißwein (Müller-Thurgau aus Franken war's diesmal)
1 Salbeiblatt
etwas frische Petersilie
Salz, Pfeffer

Die Zitronenbutter etwas erwärmen, die 2 gepressten Knoblauchzehen, die gehackten Kräuter und etwas schwarzen Pfeffer hinzugeben. Mit dem Weißwein verrühren und mit wenig Salz abschmecken.
Die Doradenfilets auf Alufolie auslegen (Hautseite nach unten) und die Oberseite mit der vorbereiteten Masse einstreichen.
Die belegte Alufolie auf den richtig heißen Grill legen und solange grillen, bis die Buttermasse geschmolzen und die Fischoberseite gar ist (Gabelprobe!)
Im geschlossenen Lavastein-Gasgrill dauerte das gestern ca. 5-6 Minuten.
Auf dem offenen Grill sicherlich ein klein wenig länger.
Die unbehandelte Fischhaut brennt sich jetzt auf der Alufolie fest. Das fertig gegarte Fischfilet kann so mit einem Pfannenwender einfach von der Haut abgehoben und direkt auf die Teller gelegt werden.

Diese Technik dürfte auch mit anderen nicht zu dicken Filets mit Haut bestens funktionieren...


----------



## djoerni (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: Doradenfilet vom Grill*

das hört sich ja superlecker an!


----------



## alberto mattle (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Doradenfilet vom Grill*

Hab ich gestern ausprobiert! Superlecker! Gruß aus Hamburg - Alberto Mattle


----------



## Pikepauly (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Doradenfilet vom Grill*

Genauso machen wir es mit Zanderfilets.
Einfach und lecker!
Kann man nur empfehlen.


----------

